# Job Pricing Questions



## TK76 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello folks, My name is Travis. I have a few questions I was wonder if you might take the time to answer. I'm a general contractor/carpenter and I'm trying to price a drywall job. The details on the job are, 5/8" drywall, glued and screwed, 3 rooms 30'x20', 12' walls, fire taped ceilings, each room has windows that will need corner bead, taped and sanded. Then there are 3 smaller rooms about 10'x10'x12' and a corridor 90'x12' with the same. It's fairly big for me,and it's new construction. Normally my jobs are smaller and I price them by the hour, however this job I'd like to compare my hourly rate to that of per square foot,and this is my first time pricing per square foot. My issue is, I'm not sure what to measure or what to price per square foot. Do I measure the square foot of each wall and ceiling surface, or is it square foot of the room? Also, how long might it take some of you to do something like this, rough estimate? And this is just hang and finish, all materials are already purchased by the owner.Any help and or advice would be be appreciated.Thanks.<br>


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Read this, http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/new-world-pricing-method-5253/ footage is done in ft of drywall.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

If there was only a way to convert floor plan to amount of drywall. They should start putting this stuff in the blueprints.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

30x12x6=2160 walls
20x12x6=1440 walls
20x30x3=1800 ceilings
10x12x12=1440 walls
10x10x3=300 ceilings
90x12x2=2160 walls
90x? ceiling and end walls cannot be figured without knowing width.

Total=9300 sq ft / 48 = 194 pcs 4'x12'x5/8" type x drywall

It's not that hard when you think it through. Add the hallway ceiling and end walls using a similar method.

9300 / 800 ft per man per day = 96 hours to hang, and 24 to 40 for taping and finishing windows. Add 5% profit, and 10% overhead.


----------



## TK76 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you MrWillys, I really do appreciate it. That's what I was looking for. Some advise, and a little direction, not to made fun of boco.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TK76 said:


> not to made fun of boco.


Your a G/C ....You should have some knowledge of formulas !!!

The question you asked was something I was taught when I was 12!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

TK76 said:


> Thank you MrWillys, I really do appreciate it. That's what I was looking for. Some advise, and a little direction, not to made fun of boco.


Your welcome. It's very similar to wall framing take off. A house would be measuring the length of exterior walls x height x 1. Interior walls take off lineal footage x height x 2. Ceiling is floor sq footage. By measuring over all doors and windows you come up with the waste factor give or take. Labor is much harder to judge. I use 900 to 1000 for commercial drywall per man day. I used 800 on yours cuz it's 12'. Hang the ceilings first, then push the top sheets up to the ceiling off a drywall horse, and come down kicking up the bottom sheet. Have an apprentice screw off the tops from a scaffold. A 3 man crew will hang the ceilings faster.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Your a G/C ....You should have some knowledge of formulas !!!
> 
> The question you asked was something I was taught when I was 12!


I'm sure you were mastering something a little different at 12 Moore?

Sorry, couldn't resist. Not everyone is a drywall brat!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'm sure you were mastering something a little different at 12 Moore?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Not everyone is a drywall brat!


Your helping out an H/O Willy!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> Your helping out an H/O Willy!


His post will end at 3!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> His post will end at 3!


 Ding, ding, ding, post 7777. You need to find a casino fast!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you should hire someone to do the estimate.
Send the drawings to Willy.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I think you should hire someone to do the estimate.
> Send the drawings to Willy.


Willys, please don't disgrace an American icon, because of your ignorance. I will not apologize for positive posts on this board. Take your negative attitudes elsewhere. I'm a credentialed teacher for Christ sakes.

Wow, and the ****heads support each other!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Ding, ding, ding, post 7777. You need to find a casino fast!


No Casino's here Willy...And I don't play lotto! 

The State don't take care of me!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Willys, please don't disgrace an American icon, because of your ignorance. I will not apologize for positive posts on this board. Take your negative attitudes elsewhere. I'm a credentialed teacher for Christ sakes.
> 
> Wow, and the ****heads support each other!


??????


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> ??????


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willys


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> No Casino's here Willy...And I don't play lotto!
> 
> The State don't take care of me!!


 What does the state have to do with rollin 7's?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willys


That wasn't the question MrWillys. I wasn't being negative, I was being realistic. I wasn't looking for any apologies.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Willys, please don't disgrace an American icon, because of your ignorance. I will not apologize for positive posts on this board. Take your negative attitudes elsewhere. I'm a credentialed teacher for Christ sakes.
> 
> Wow, and the ****heads support each other!


Your retired Willy ...You have always lived by the book!
Right or wrong you did what the book said? I don't live by no ones rules .. I know what works and what don't! If That makes me an American Icon ..so be It! But If I ever call myself a credentialed teacher ...Please shoot me between the eyes!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That wasn't the question MrWillys. I wasn't being negative, I was being realistic. I wasn't looking for any apologies.


 About what? Promoting drywall, or being a jerk? was the numbers I used wrong? Or was it to real and you feel threatened? Maybe you should lower your number for inferior work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willys


ok [?]


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Your retired Willy ...You have always lived by the book!
> Right or wrong you did what the book said? I don't live by no ones rules .. I know what works and what don't! If That makes me an American Icon ..so be It! But I ever call myself a credentialed teacher ...Please shoot me between the eyes!!!


Your failure to educate yourself in our craft is not my fault. I sought continuing education in our craft and hold a degree in construction technology. I sat through 13 units at San Jose State that says I'm a credentialed instructor. I realize this may be difficult for you, but it is fact.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's as simple as this MrWillys, I think the OP needs more help than he can get in a couple of posts & you take it personal.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

By saying the OP should send you the drawings was a vote of confidence in you. You take it as an insult, and verbally assault me.
Say I do bad work without, refer to me as a ****head. What's wrong with you?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Your failure to educate yourself in our craft is not my fault. I sought continuing education in our craft and hold a degree in construction technology. I sat through 13 units at San Jose State that says I'm a credentialed instructor. I realize this may be difficult for you, but it is fact.


for real!!!! You will never touch me ! As a hanger or a finisher ever as long as you live ! 

I realize this may be difficult for you, but it is a fact! 

You can stick your credentials up you ass!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> for real!!!! You will never touch me ! As a hanger or a finisher ever as long as you live !
> 
> I realize this may be difficult for , but it is a fact!
> 
> You can stick your credentials up you ass!!


Wow!!!!


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

yep...got us a room a drywallers all right


----------



## TK76 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, guys. I didn't really intend for this thread to turn negative. To the ones saying I'm a home owner and telling me I'm dumb(in other words). No, I'm not a home owner, I am a general contractor/carpenter. I've only been out on my own for 3 years. Although I do have 18 years experience in my trade, I however do not have all the knowledge there is for an owner because I was a laborer and did not get to many opportunities to read print or bid jobs...that was the owners job. Now I'm an owner and yes, I will ask questions and seek advise. I had a good foreman who said there are no dumb questions, only dumb mistakes because you didn't ask. I kind of thought more experienced owners might not be so cynical with simple questions. I'm sure you all knew the ins and outs when you started up too. Anyways, thank you MrWillys for sharing your knowledge with a starter.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> for real!!!! You will never touch me ! As a hanger or a finisher ever as long as you live !
> 
> I realize this may be difficult for you, but it is a fact!
> 
> You can stick your credentials up you ass!!


 You're a legend in your own mind Mr Moore. I will continue to provide positive input.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

TK76 said:


> Wow, guys. I didn't really intend for this thread to turn negative. To the ones saying I'm a home owner and telling me I'm dumb(in other words). No, I'm not a home owner, I am a general contractor/carpenter. I've only been out on my own for 3 years. Although I do have 18 years experience in my trade, I however do not have all the knowledge there is for an owner because I was a laborer and did not get to many opportunities to read print or bid jobs...that was the owners job. Now I'm an owner and yes, I will ask questions and seek advise. I had a good foreman who said there are no dumb questions, only dumb mistakes because you didn't ask. I kind of thought more experienced owners might not be so cynical with simple questions. I'm sure you all knew the ins and outs when you started up too. Anyways, thank you MrWillys for sharing your knowledge with a starter.


 There's a few on this board that make those of us who support the industry look bad. Try to ignore it and move forward. There's always going to be someone better than you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> You're a legend in your own mind Mr Moore. I will continue to provide positive input.


nope! I'm not! After bustin ass for 2 months straight I pulled a Cooter Brown last night ... I said what I said ....It Was a stupid comment !

I'm sure If I were a Bonified drywaller like yourself I would have had better sense ! 

BTW My shoulders are shot ! My Knees hurt . and my ankles are killing me !!! How You feeling this evening Mr. Willy?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

TK76 said:


> Thank you MrWillys, I really do appreciate it. That's what I was looking for. Some advise, and a little direction, not to made fun of boco.


 Thats what happens when DIYers come to a professional forum.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm puttin' on my hardhat :jester:


----------

